# Building a house



## roger12306 (Aug 25, 2009)

I am in the final planning stages of building a new house. Pro's and con's for a vaulted ceiling in the media room. Or, a trayed ceiling? The vault would be 9' on the short wall to 13' in the center, symmetrical. The room is 16.5' wide by 24' long. I have 2 very large diy subs, Dynaudio mains and center. Will be an Atmos 5.2.2 with wiring for 7.2.4 for future. Thanks for the input.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That’s almost the same dims as my LR. I have a 7.3.4 system that uses rsl c34e’s for atmos duty. The 15° baffle matches the ceiling angle great and basically aims them straight down. I don’t believe amiable tweeters are very valuable, but they do have them. FWIW I think a trayed/coffered ceiling might make IC speakers hard to place correctly. The added height of a vaulted ceiling will add cuft and your subs will “see” all that extra airspace. However if they’re large ported subs that might not matter. Especially if your on suspended floors. So IMO, the vault is an ok way to go.








Guess that’s all I got for a pic...


----------



## TriciaRay (Jul 6, 2020)

Especially I am for a vaulted ceiling in the media room because the sound perception and resonance will be better. And frankly speaking, such a style of the ceiling looks beautiful and I like it. You can see some examples of different interior solutions for selling here houseseek.com.au. Indeed, this is the choice of everyone and in principle, the difference is negligible. The main thing is that it must be performed efficiently and smoothly. Finding such masters is sometimes difficult and they may ask an extra price.


----------



## roger12306 (Aug 25, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> That’s almost the same dims as my LR. I have a 7.3.4 system that uses rsl c34e’s for atmos duty. The 15° baffle matches the ceiling angle great and basically aims them straight down. I don’t believe amiable tweeters are very valuable, but they do have them. FWIW I think a trayed/coffered ceiling might make IC speakers hard to place correctly. The added height of a vaulted ceiling will add cuft and your subs will “see” all that extra airspace. However if they’re large ported subs that might not matter. Especially if your on suspended floors. So IMO, the vault is an ok way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. We ended up with the vaulted design, but still haven't started construction, pandemic and all. Hopefully starting in Feb. I'm glad you commented on aiming tweeters, since I got a deal on some JBL arena series (not amiable). I'm not too worried about the volume of the room since we don't listen @ volumes that would "pressurize". It's a very open plan, but I can always add more subs in the crawl space if needed.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

...”we can can always add more subs in the crawl space”. That mean IB me likey😈


----------

